# Customs seized my HGH



## trueloveisheavy (Apr 26, 2012)

I just was wondering if this has happened to any of you guys before? Should I send the letter back saying I abondon it or dont worry about it?


----------



## Standard Donkey (Apr 26, 2012)

those bastards!!!


don't reply to the letter.. just toss it out bro, or photocopy it and send it to your vendor if they have a reship policy


----------



## acemon (Apr 26, 2012)

That sucks ass. ASk you vendor if there is a reship policy. If so, then they might want a copy of that letter. Just like standard donkey posted.


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Apr 26, 2012)

Ok cool,Thanks bros. He has 100% reship. I just didnt want DEA knocking down my door! 500iu those bastards just gone dstroy it. I am sad


----------



## snakeskinz (Apr 26, 2012)

i have had this happen before ....most vendors will reship but they will want a copy of the letter and a new shipping address...most wont reship to the same addy that got hit 

snake


----------



## Digitalash (Apr 26, 2012)

To give you an idea of the seriousness of it, in some circles they call those "love letters" lol. Just toss it or fax it to your supplier


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Apr 26, 2012)

Thanks guys, i feel better but the poor GH it did nothing to be treated this way.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

Lol^


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 26, 2012)

Damn i hate hearing about that happening


----------



## colochine (Apr 26, 2012)

Im sure it won't go to waste.


----------



## bigbenj (Apr 26, 2012)

colochine said:


> Im sure it won't go to waste.



This^^^
Some customs agent is going to get jerked, off of your GH.
GYCH!


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeah some customs jerk gone be jacked on my GH.


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Apr 26, 2012)

Bastards! I need a job at customs............


----------



## FordFan (Apr 26, 2012)

Assholes


----------



## crazyotter (Apr 26, 2012)

trueloveisheavy said:


> Thanks guys, i feel better but the poor GH it did nothing to be treated this way.



lol


----------



## panteracfh (Apr 26, 2012)

Yeh just toss it after you get a digital copy to your source.  Obviously don't use that address anymore, for gh or for anything international.

Scary stuff though, give it 3-5 years and the average BF% of a customs agent will go from 32% down to single digits


----------



## sityslicker (Apr 26, 2012)

panteracfh said:


> Yeh just toss it after you get a digital copy to your source.  Obviously don't use that address anymore, for gh or for anything international.
> 
> Scary stuff though, give it 3-5 years and the average BF% of a customs agent will go from 32% down to single digits



LOL no kidding ...time for a career change.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 26, 2012)

snakeskinz said:


> most wont reship to the same addy that got hit



And if they did, you need to get yourself a new source or evaluate your life. Only a fool would reship to a flagged address.


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Apr 26, 2012)

I will open a PO box maybe?


----------



## DetMuscle (Apr 26, 2012)

you should be fine


----------



## snakeskinz (Apr 26, 2012)

DetMuscle said:


> you should be fine


nice!!


----------



## ChiSao (Apr 26, 2012)

They won't come knocking on your door for just a few vials and tablets. 
 I've had three seizures letters and have received packages opened and sealed up with transparent tape on them. SNOOPS!
These fucks want dealers, sellers, and manufacturers of the stuff.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (Apr 26, 2012)

That might be the case, but don't get to comfortable. Just because "they" don't come after you, doesn't mean that Barney Fife of your local PD won't come after you.

Besides we are all law-abiding citizens so why worry


----------



## Pork Chop (Apr 26, 2012)

how long did it take to get a letter bro?


----------



## JCBourne (Apr 26, 2012)

Ah so that's who's HGH I got today. Sorry about that man, don't worry the letter is standard I won't be sending anyone after you I just MOR GEARZ!


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 26, 2012)

I had a buddy get a controlled delivery from just 50 amps of HCG. A new addy would be best.


----------



## overburdened (Apr 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I had a buddy get a controlled delivery from just 50 amps of HCG. A new addy would be best.


some states have hcg listed as a dangerous drug... as well as hgh...  both are where I reside...


----------



## pkstylez (Apr 26, 2012)

i am curious on these "vendors" that ship and how you locate someone that will ship to you that has legit gear and is decent priced.  sometimes doing it in person is tougher than it used to be a few years ago.  If you have a website for me to look thru that would be helpful.


----------



## sofargone561 (Apr 26, 2012)

aaahhh.. i love working for customs, thanks for the GH



HAHAHAHAH jk brotha that sucks!


----------



## keith1569 (Apr 26, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I had a buddy get a controlled delivery from just 50 amps of HCG. A new addy would be best.



Damn! 

Sent from Samsung Infuse 4G


----------



## donna199 (Apr 27, 2012)

Just toss it or fax it to your supplier


----------



## colochine (Apr 27, 2012)

Why don't u post tits so he's not sad anymore Donna????


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Apr 27, 2012)

^^^agreed^^^


----------



## trueloveisheavy (Apr 27, 2012)

It took about 5 days to get the letter


----------



## AugustWest (Apr 27, 2012)

trueloveisheavy said:


> Bastards! I need a job at customs............




no shit even aside from the AAS, they can get their hands on basically whatever


----------



## njc (Apr 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I had a buddy get a controlled delivery from just 50 amps of HCG. A new addy would be best.




Whaa!??!

What was the result?


----------



## Tikijoe (Apr 28, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I had a buddy get a controlled delivery from just 50 amps of HCG. A new addy would be best.



What do u mean by controlled delivery? I'm guessing it's not the mailman who shows up at your door?


----------



## ChiSao (Apr 28, 2012)

*Very*



~RaZr~ said:


> That might be the case, but don't get to comfortable. Just because "they" don't come after you, doesn't mean that Barney Fife of your local PD won't come after you.
> 
> Besides we are all law-abiding citizens so why worry



I'm very comfortable with my ordering.  I use three reliable names and addresses even my own.  The only time that law enforcement come to my home was doing the time I was too fucked up (High and drunk for a month, AWOL!) to get back to my station when I was in the service and I had enough AAS to put me in prison for 20 years. And I still keep a heavy supply.  40 years!


----------



## ChiSao (Apr 28, 2012)

Pork Chop said:


> how long did it take to get a letter bro?



You wait patiently for the package to arrive, going through your daily routine then the door rings and it's the mail carrier with a thick white envelope that you have to sign for it.  You read it.
"Come to New York with $450.00 to pick up your package"  I sent that letter back and wrote, "You guys are funny".  In big letters. They want the big fish!


----------



## customsesq (May 22, 2012)

As an attorney, see my post here on this subject http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/163370-seizure-letter-help-2.html


----------



## msumuscle (May 23, 2012)

What's the smallest amount of AAS that anyone's heard of getting a controlled delivery for?


----------



## manickanuck (May 23, 2012)

Contact them and ask them " you know who the fuck this is??!!!" and demand your shit be delivered asap or you'll ring their neck.    Oh yeah and tell them your shooting a gram of tren a day, they'll know not to fuck around.


----------



## SFW (May 23, 2012)

msumuscle said:


> What's the smallest amount of AAS that anyone's heard of getting a controlled delivery for?



One semen soaked sock with dhea metabolites. They kicked his fucking door right off the hinges.


----------



## SFW (May 23, 2012)

customsesq said:


> As an attorney, see my post here on this subject http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/163370-seizure-letter-help-2.html



as your attorney - YouTube


----------



## fsoe (May 23, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I had a buddy get a controlled delivery from just 50 amps of HCG. A new addy would be best.



I had one get a controlled delivery 3 years ago on a 3k order that I told hima was a mistake -- He did it any way , well a new postal worker delivered the pack and about 5 mins later they knocked on his door - Keep him for 36 hours , sacred him a little made him give the internet source and let hime go


----------



## Hate4TheWeak (May 24, 2012)

You know there's some big ass customs guys out there....Like to get into their evidence room.........larwd ha mercy!


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 24, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> To give you an idea of the seriousness of it, in some circles they call those "love letters" lol. Just toss it or fax it to your supplier




More like like a dear john letter ):


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 24, 2012)

heavyiron said:


> I had a buddy get a controlled delivery from just 50 amps of HCG. A new addy would be best.



That is crazy Heavy. How did it go down ? Did he get off the hook ?


----------



## keith1569 (May 24, 2012)

Ya new addy is always the way to go


----------



## BP2000 (May 24, 2012)

trueloveisheavy said:


> I just was wondering if this has happened to any of you guys before? Should I send the letter back saying I abondon it or dont worry about it?



ask them to test it and see if it's good.  With all the bunk GH going around you never know.   Now they are talking about shops making hgh th


----------



## dirtbiker666 (May 24, 2012)

BP2000 said:


> ask them to test it and see if it's good.  With all the bunk GH going around you never know.   Now they are talking about shops making hgh th



I thought they would test the gear to make sure it was real and the quality of the gear ? I am pretty sure they do and they keep tabs of it because it goes into a filing cabinet for suture purposes.


----------



## LightBearer (May 24, 2012)

I read that a guy in jersey ordered 3 vials tren and got a controlled deliv and then 10,000$ in legal fees 

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk 2


----------



## keith1569 (May 24, 2012)

O have a hard time believing that


----------



## btex34n88 (May 24, 2012)

trueloveisheavy said:


> Ok cool,Thanks bros. He has 100% reship. I just didnt want DEA knocking down my door! 500iu those bastards just gone dstroy it. I am sad



They wont destroy it, someone there probably has use for hgh. Probably a avid bodybuilder lol and thats how he gets free gear and gh


----------



## heavyiron (May 24, 2012)

dirtbiker666 said:


> That is crazy Heavy. How did it go down ? Did he get off the hook ?



No, it went real bad. He did time.

He had a small lab in his home.


----------



## ~RaZr~ (May 24, 2012)

Damn! Got a CD with a clandestine lab in-house? 

Brutal


----------

